# Canon EOS 6D Firmware Update



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 9, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=13275"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=13275">Tweet</a></div>
<strong>Firmware Version 1.1.3 Incorporates the Following Fix</strong>


1. Fixes a phenomenon in which the Date/Time/Zone settings screen appears on the LCD display, after the user has already configured these settings. The values for the Date/Time settings may reset if the backup functions which retain those values do not perform properly.</p>
<p>Even if the camera does not exhibit this phenomenon currently, it may in the future. Accordingly, we recommend that you update the Firmware in the camera to version 1.1.3 as soon as possible.</p>
<p>Firmware Version 1.1.3 is for cameras with firmware up to version 1.1.2. If the camera’s firmware is already Version 1.1.3, it is not necessary to update the firmware. Before downloading the firmware update for your camera, please review the instructions thoroughly.</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/slr_cameras/eos_6d#DriversAndSoftware" target="_blank">Download Firmware Here</a> | <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/892349-REG/Canon_8035b002_EOS_6D_Digital_Camera.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">Canon EOS 6D Body at B&H Photo</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 9, 2013)

And people said Canon wasn't concerned about keeping things on schedule...


----------



## marvinhello (Apr 9, 2013)

Hope the new firmware for 5D Mark III, 1D C and 1D X will follow up soon!!! can't wait!!!

Canon FTW!


----------



## Skirball (Apr 9, 2013)

I was hoping the firmware update would make the camera spontaneously grow a WB button.


----------



## Camerajah (Apr 9, 2013)

firmware for 5DIII will be available near the end of the month


----------



## siegsAR (Apr 9, 2013)

A minor fix of an issue nonetheless, but at-least they're coding _something_.


----------



## marvinhello (Apr 9, 2013)

Camerajah said:


> firmware for 5DIII will be available near the end of the month



Chuck Westfall said in the interview "by" the end of the month?


----------



## BruinBear (Apr 9, 2013)

I got all excited thinking it might be f/8 focusing :'(


----------



## Pieces Of E (Apr 9, 2013)

Whatever happened to the EOS-M firmware update?


----------



## Bosman (Apr 9, 2013)

As updates go, yea its been a lonnnng wait for the 5dm3 firmware update. Hopefully it is a worthy update for the wait.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Apr 9, 2013)

Consider me a little underwhelmed. I was hoping for f/8 AF and a fix for the always on nature of the GPS and it's resulting battery drain. I would like to see options for shut down (say auto shut off 10 minutes after the camera has been turned off). At minimum, on/off with the camera being powered on/off.

This is probably a long shot, but I would love to see an update down the road that increased max shutter speed from 1/4000 to 1/8000. It is rumored that this is just a software limiter and not a physical limitation to the shutter itself. Oh well, all of this gives ML something to play with.


----------



## MaxW (Apr 9, 2013)

I have to say, I'm very annoyed with Canon. They release a firmware update for the 6D, after only being out for several months, while the Canon T4i has been around for a year and hasn't received anything.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 9, 2013)

MaxW said:


> I have to say, I'm very annoyed with Canon. They release a firmware update for the 6D, after only being out for several months, while the Canon T4i has been around for a year and hasn't received anything.



What feature on the T4i isn't functioning properly and needs fixing? :


----------



## Skirball (Apr 9, 2013)

MaxW said:


> I have to say, I'm very annoyed with Canon. They release a firmware update for the 6D, after only being out for several months, while the Canon T4i has been around for a year and hasn't received anything.



The firmware update for the T4i comes out this month:

http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/03/canon-announces-the-eos-t5i/


----------



## BrettS (Apr 10, 2013)

f/8 AF would be perfect... I can wait a couple months...


----------



## rizenphoenix (Apr 10, 2013)

Pieces Of E said:


> Whatever happened to the EOS-M firmware update?



They called that the SL1


----------



## funkboy (Apr 10, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> I would love to see an update down the road that increased max shutter speed from 1/4000 to 1/8000. It is rumored that this is just a software limiter and not a physical limitation to the shutter itself.



That would be sweet, & give me a reason to sell my 40D...

I suspect that it might have something to do with the "silent shot" feature. That (& the gps battery drain, haven't messed with wifi yet) is the source of one of my complaints regarding the 6D. I like silent shooting for indoor stuff quite a lot, but sometimes (depending on the shutter speed & perhaps the burst mode) you get a big chunk of the mirror in your frame. My guess is that maybe with the 8k speed they couldn't get the mirror down fast enough in silent mode (or maybe the mirror just doesn't go down fast enough in all modes, it is a big full-frame mirror after all, there's a lot more mass to move than an APS-C mirror) so rather than put in a special caveat that blocks 8k in silent mode they just eliminated it altogether.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Apr 10, 2013)

funkboy said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > I would love to see an update down the road that increased max shutter speed from 1/4000 to 1/8000. It is rumored that this is just a software limiter and not a physical limitation to the shutter itself.
> ...



That doesn't seem to be an issue with the 5DIII, so unless they have a completely different shutter in the 6D, it should be a physical problem.


----------



## Chosenbydestiny (Apr 10, 2013)

Skirball said:


> I was hoping the firmware update would make the camera spontaneously grow a WB button.



+1 even models below it, like the body it's supposed to be a direct upgrade from (60D) has a faster way of setting white balance.


----------



## Area256 (Apr 11, 2013)

BruinBear said:


> I got all excited thinking it might be f/8 focusing :'(



Same! Although it does explain why my camera kept having strange issues with the time. I think I must have reset the time like 5 times before it actually stuck, before that all my pictures were "taken" 4 hours before they were actually taken. Sadly it didn't work like a time travel device, although it was aspiring to be one.

Hoping they still bring out f/8 focusing, given how well that center point works in the dark, I don't see why it can't handle an f/8 lens (although I don't know enough about AF systems to know that for a fact).

The biggest annoyance I have is there doesn't seem to be a way to set the shutter speed to 1/180, unless a speedlite is attached, meaning my studio work done with dumb triggers has to be done at 1/160 even though 1/180 is possible. However I don't think that's something Canon will care about fixing, since they have a solution - buy 4 Canon 600EX-RTs....


----------



## Skirball (Apr 11, 2013)

Area256 said:


> The biggest annoyance I have is there doesn't seem to be a way to set the shutter speed to 1/180, unless a speedlite is attached, meaning my studio work done with dumb triggers has to be done at 1/160 even though 1/180 is possible. However I don't think that's something Canon will care about fixing, since they have a solution - buy 4 Canon 600EX-RTs....



If you set your intervals to 1/2 stop instead of 1/3 stop then you'll get 1/180. Not sure if it's worth the hassle though for an extra 1/20. 

Curious though, have you tried firing at 1/200? I just realized that I haven't pushed it to see how far I can get away with. My 400D never bought me much, but I've heard of people having luck pushing past the max sync on other models.


----------



## Area256 (Apr 11, 2013)

Skirball said:


> If you set your intervals to 1/2 stop instead of 1/3 stop then you'll get 1/180. Not sure if it's worth the hassle though for an extra 1/20.
> 
> Curious though, have you tried firing at 1/200? I just realized that I haven't pushed it to see how far I can get away with. My 400D never bought me much, but I've heard of people having luck pushing past the max sync on other models.



Thanks for the tip! That works, and yeah a bit of a hassle for not much gain, but worth doing when working with strobes outside where every little bit helps.

I have tried shooting at 1/200, and I get a small black band at the bottom of the frame. So sadly it doesn't seem possible.


----------



## Skirball (Apr 11, 2013)

Area256 said:


> Skirball said:
> 
> 
> > If you set your intervals to 1/2 stop instead of 1/3 stop then you'll get 1/180. Not sure if it's worth the hassle though for an extra 1/20.
> ...



Good to know. I use RF-602s, so I didn't expect to push it with those, but it was worth looking at. That said, often the small black band isn't an issue in non-studio situations (i.e. foreground lit by ambient). I've even pulled the 'flip the camera upside down so the black band is in the sky' technique and pushed it to 1/250 with my 400D.


----------



## Marsu42 (Apr 12, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Consider me a little underwhelmed.



You will keep being underwhelmed, and this is actually one reason to get the 5d3 just as Canon intends to: Like the 60d, I don't expect anything to be added to the 6d firmware because that's a "silent feature" of the more expensive models like 7d/5d3.

*Maybe* they'll do some semi-bug fixes for things like gps timeouts and such, but hell will freeze over before of the "hard" features f8, 1/200 x-sync, 1/8k shutter will be changed. And if only because Canon will never admit that this is just a marketing software limitation.



TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> I was hoping for f/8 AF and a fix for the always on nature of the GPS and it's resulting battery drain. I would like to see options for shut down (say auto shut off 10 minutes after the camera has been turned off). At minimum, on/off with the camera being powered on/off.



There already is a feature request to do gps off on power down with magic lantern, it's possible to do, feel free to +1 this request in the thread which will make it more likely to happen than when just one single user seems to want it: http://www.magiclantern.fm/forum/index.php?topic=5015.0



TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> This is probably a long shot, but I would love to see an update down the road that increased max shutter speed from 1/4000 to 1/8000. It is rumored that this is just a software limiter and not a physical limitation to the shutter itself. Oh well, all of this gives ML something to play with.



It is just a software limitation, at least 1/8k works in some circumstances (like live view) but most of the thime Canon code keeps resetting it - the ml people are still working on it: http://www.magiclantern.fm/forum/index.php?topic=3904.msg30746#msg30746


----------

